
Why Hearing Aids Fail to Restore Normal Auditory Perception - lamename
https://www.cell.com/trends/neurosciences/fulltext/S0166-2236(18)30032-8
======
lamename
May be pay-walled, alternate source from author's webpage
[http://www.lesicalab.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/07/lesica_t...](http://www.lesicalab.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/07/lesica_tins_2018.pdf)

